

Mt. Gox Bitcoin Chief Mark Karpeles Arrested in Japan - choult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-33745611

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9985664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9985664).

